# long guppy pregnance.



## shainateal (Jan 15, 2009)

So i am insanly confused. me and my boyfriend have 3 female guppies. All 3 of them are pregnant, but our one has been for atleast 2 months now. Her gravid spot is huge and she is very square looking, but she hasnt dropped yet.
Is there something wrong? And is there anyway to make her have her fry soon?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

60 days is waaaaaaaay to long for a guppy, 30 days tops. So yes I'd say something was wrong. First, 
Are you sure she has been with a male? 
Then, try Purging her for a day (no food) then feed her some frozen/thawed green peas that you squish from the shell. They act as kind of a laxative. If that doesn't work, you may need to put her in an Epsom salts bath.


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

i to have had a guppy, she was pretty pregnate when i bought her, its a half black and i have had her since before christmas, she dropped 3 last week but is still very very plump, and her gravid spot is almost bigger then her head. is it common that they only drop a few then drop the rest later?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are you sure she is pregnant?
I have 3 female guppies that look pregnant but they are so big and eat so much that they are always huge. They have never been bred at all.


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

she has a huge gravid spot and has dropped 4 already, that was on the 13th tho


----------

